
1Password for Linux Development Preview - jamesponddotco
https://discussions.agilebits.com/discussion/114964/1password-for-linux-development-preview
======
jamesponddotco
It seems like 1Password CLI, and 1Password X are not the only options for us
Linux users anymore, as AgileBits is releasing an official GUI client.

No Electron crap either, seems to be native, written in Rust, and with full
desktop integration, including GTK dark mode, X11 clipboard sharing, biometric
unlock, and whatnot.

While I use, and prefer the CLI version — even wrote my own wrapper[1] for it
—, having a GUI version is sure to make a lot of people happy, my wife
included.

[1]
[https://git.sr.ht/~jamesponddotco/dotfiles/tree/master/.loca...](https://git.sr.ht/~jamesponddotco/dotfiles/tree/master/.local/bin/1p)

